# Thanks To The Forum



## tkeller37 (Jun 24, 2006)

I just wanted to drop a quick note to all those who have shared their advice and wisdom in the many questions that I have asked over the past several months. I travel to TN on Friday and will pick-up an 07 28RSDS. Moreover, I am glad there is a dedicated forum by owners to share these kind of experiences. Truthfully, this is one of the reasons that we elected to go with an Outback. I hope Keystone takes notice and supports this forum, because this forum is what sold me on the Outback. Again thanks to all and I hope that we can be apart of the rally in Destin Florida (thanks for the invite Leon)

Until then...

Tom


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go tkeller37,

Another Outbacker in our midst.

Congrats on your wise choice and hope you enjoy your new TT!









Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats tkeller37 on choosen the 28RSDS
Glad to hear that you are another satisfy member









Don


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

That's great Tom!









Hope to see you in Destin next year or before at another rally. Book a site soon.

Have a safe maiden voyage home.

Tony


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Tkeller37,

Great deal, you will have so much fun. Also noticed that your pulling with the Duramax. Outstanding setup all around.

Best of luck!

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Tom!









Congrats on your new 28rsds









Enjoy and Happy Camping!

Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new (I mean REALLY new...as it is a 2007) Outback.

You and your family are going to love that floor plan.

Please post some pictures...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& WELCOME

Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
Welcome to the gang, and just sit back and make yourself and home, and I guarantee you'll make lots of new friends on here! Thing about it is...........THEY'RE ALL NICE ONES!!!








Darlene


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on the 28rsds Tom








This is a great forum, isn't it


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and good luck with your new trailer.

Actually Keystone does recognize the forum. We had two factory reps show up for a day in Niagara Falls. We had a blast chatting with them and I know they enjoyed the time they spent with us. The even went out and purchased 60 hamburgers and 60 hot dogs with rolls for that nights dinner. We are now in the discussion stage to hold a rally near the factory and get a tour. See pinned discussion under rallies.

John


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Congratulations and Welcome!!!

Where in Tennessee did you buy your camper? We live in TN and bought ours at Candy's Campers and had a really nice experience with them.

Hope you enjoy your new TT as much as we do ours.

Happy Camping!


----------

